# EOI assistance



## renemdsouza (Jul 20, 2013)

Dear all

I intend to immigrate to NZ and i am in process of submitting EOI for skilled migrant category. I need guidance from experienced fellow members what to write in the question regarding how I believe that my work experience should be recognized?

Also what are the current success rates of EOIs with around 110 points. I am internal auditor with around two yrs experience at central bank and hold MBA finance and part qualified ACCA .... What is the probability of my EOI selection?

Regards


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

renemdsouza said:


> Dear all
> 
> I intend to immigrate to NZ and i am in process of submitting EOI for skilled migrant category. I need guidance from experienced fellow members what to write in the question regarding how I believe that my work experience should be recognized?
> 
> ...


In answer to your second question - Without a job offer - nil.
You will need 140 points, or over 100 points and a job offer.
See
Www.immigration.govt.nz/migrant/general/generalinformation/news/eoiselection.htm for the latest selections - and it's been like this for a while.


----------



## renemdsouza (Jul 20, 2013)

I have applied to a number of NZ jobs and few responded that i shud get through immigration first... what should i do than?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

renemdsouza said:


> I have applied to a number of NZ jobs and few responded that i shud get through immigration first... what should i do than?


Keep trying to get a job. 
Without one you'll be wasting your time and money submitting EOI with 110 points.....

Or

Maybe try another type of visa ?


----------



## renemdsouza (Jul 20, 2013)

Wat other options of visa? silver fern?


----------

